# HWiebe's Mini Wineador



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I was at Home Depot today picking up some Spring essentials when I spotted this gem. I immediately placed it in the cart.

My new house (built in 1906) is not air conditioned like my last house so I will likely need climate control for my stash. Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Sweetness! That's a good lookin unit.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Will that be big enough?


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Home Depot eh? Guess where I'm going tomorrow then! Hope there is some more left!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Coop D; only for the ultra premiums is my guess!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Good score!! Should work out well.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

ShawnBC said:


> Coop D; only for the ultra premiums is my guess!


I am thinking for the "Future". I started off with a 50ct and thought that was a lot of smokes....

I would say if you are going to invest in a wineador, go with a 28 bottle or bigger to have more room then you need. Seems the more room you have, the quicker it fills up.

I am also kicking back and fourth a wineador or another humidor. For the price you can find an Edgestar 28 BTL for and the trays that Ed over at waxing moon can make for you, it may be a better way to go for the long haul.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Hekthor* nice catch but maybe you will need more space. I think its like you need a humidor and get a 20ct one...


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

It is a small unit. But my entire collection can easily fit in there. In the back of my mind was also the though that $39.99 is a cheap way to get a TEC setup that I can transplant into my humidor.:dude:


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

What are the inner dimensions?
If larger than 12.5 x 7.5, you could put these trays into it.
Figure on around 30 sticks per tray.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's sweet considering most beginner desktop 50 ct humidors start around that price. Thats a great alternative with more space and temperature control. Plus it just looks super awesome to pull cigars out of that thing


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

it would be awesome to pull the climate control unit and cannibalize it into your humidor. it would be simple to add light insulation value. even in the form of a decorative blanket coverlet. let me know if you need any leather or copper for accent when the project goes cannibal. glad to help. that would probably be small enough to fit in the base. good haul.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

nice find man. 
we gotta get togeather some of the winnipeg guys for a smoke one day


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

socapots said:


> nice find man.
> we gotta get togeather some of the winnipeg guys for a smoke one day


I'm in!!! When and where!?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice find, with you skills you should have no problem converting it...


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

ShawnBC said:


> Home Depot eh? Guess where I'm going tomorrow then! Hope there is some more left!


Haha, my same thought. Guess I'll be stopping by after work.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> It is a small unit. But my entire collection can easily fit in there. In the back of my mind was also the though that $39.99 is a cheap way to get a TEC setup that I can transplant into my humidor.:dude:


Great Idea. I have an 8 bottle that took a crap. I kept it cause I've had this little voice in my head saying "humidor, humidor, humidor". I think all I need is a new circuit panel or something....


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

$39.99 Geez I saw the same one at Homeoutfitters (Ontario) it was $99.99!
Nice steal


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't expect to find those at Home Depot guys, they aren't normal stock in US stores (at least not in the 3 districts around me). They are an online exclusive and we usually only get them in for Black Friday.

Vissani 6-Bottle Wine Cooler - MVWC6B at The Home Depot

I picked up our open box display for $25 on my way out for lunch on Black Friday this year. I've yet to do something with it though. It is fairly deep so you can fit a lot of cigars in it.

-Your resident Home Depot Lumber Guy


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Yeah I just got home form HDepot. Cheapest one was $199, not quite ready to fill that up yet.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

saw them at the home depot.. then again im in the same city as wiebe.. 
now i want one. lol.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

HWiebe said:


> I'm in!!! When and where!?


thats yet to be determined. 
someone was talking about the same idea in another topic somewhere.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

I got the mini wineador dialed in with KL. Got two wire mesh trays from Dollarama (dollar store) which are perfect for bead/KL storage as it exposes much more surface area than a dish alone.

It's been holding 65% on the nose for over a week now. Time to introduce the stock. :rockon:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

*Nice** Hekthor! What kind of a hygrometer is that?*


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice man. X2 on the meter..
looks like some board sticking out the bottom of it?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> *Nice** Hekthor! What kind of a hygrometer is that?*


Almost looks like it was part of a larger unit and was disassembled.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> *Nice** Hekthor! What kind of a hygrometer is that?*


David_ESM is correct. It's a small unit that retails for $9.99 at Canadian Tire stores. I took it apart to see if I could integrate the screen into my homemade humidor. It reads both Celsius and Fahrenheit.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

hmm..
now that you say it, it did look familiar. lol. Got the same one. Not a bad unit either.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

BTW I love the trays... Going to have to look for something similar for mine.


----------



## claws (Apr 17, 2011)

ahh that Heckthor. quite the builder. good work my friend.


----------

